# Single wall pipe wall pass through?



## acp104 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all,
I would like to vent a wood stove with 6" outlet through an exterior shed wall (wood) into an existing masonry chimney with 7" square clay flue. There used to a be a wood stove in the building with a single wall stove pipe routed through the wall into the chimney so there is already a 6" hole. There is no clay or metal stub/sleeve passing through the wall/chimney at this time. I know my install must include proper clearance to combustibles so I will need to create a much larger hole in the wooden wall. Since my chimney is only 16" wide, I need to keep my hole through the siding under 16". My question is, can single wall stove pipe be run through an insulated wall thimble directly into the chimney? Such a setup would be ideal for me because it would allow minimal rework of the existing 6" hole through the masonry, and low cost. If not, I guess I'll have to go with something like thishttp://www.menards.com/main/heating...53722638-c-19451.htm?tid=-7382031871516326279


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2016)

Single wall pipe gets very hot and radiates a lot of heat, especially above it. That thimble will work. Otherwise here are the options.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chimney-passing-a-chimney-through-the-wall.147754/


----------

